
Show HN: AI.Decider – intelligent decision maker (ML,NLP\U) - ikyrychenko
https://aidecider.com/
======
ikyrychenko
Explanatory video:
[https://youtu.be/vBWYWjiBG2E](https://youtu.be/vBWYWjiBG2E)

